# Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Januar 2010)

*Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten


----------



## Eutow (31. Januar 2010)

*Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Naja mittelmässig, würde ich sagen, der WC ist mit der Karbon Optik noch das schönste, aber die MB Kühler in einfachem Kupfer und Optik, die vielen 90° bei den Verbindungen, da tut mir einfach das Herz weh.

Fazit: Da kann man noch einiges machen, Potential ist aber vorhanden


----------



## dorow (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Der Watercool HK CPU Kühler ist falsch Montiert!!! Der muss um 90° gedreht werden. Und dann die vielen 90° und 45° Winkel, sowie das ca. 4m Lange Schlauch Chaos, da wird einem ja schwindlig. Und mit diesem Rechner möchte ich nicht zu Lan Party Fahren müssen . Und was ist das für eine komische Armatur hinten am Gehäuse zweiter AGB, Wasserfilter und ein Absperrhahn)?


----------



## technus1975 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schöne Bilder! Erinnert mich an meine ersten WaKü´s zurück! Damals hab ich auch viel herumprobiert und gebastelt. Ich wünsch dir Spaßs dabei. Auf vieles kommt man sowieso erst mit der Zeit drauf.


----------



## Phenom BE (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Der fette Rasiator ist geil.


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schon wieder ein NobLorRos-Projekt auf der Main!
Aber das Projekt ist halt außer genial nur genial


----------



## Naennon (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

naja sieht nicht sehr toll aus irgendwie, kein Farbkonzept und das Mainboard ist hässlich wie die Nacht ^^


----------



## Marvstar84 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Fürchterlich. Ein Riesenchaos nenne ich das mal. Die Ganzen Winkel und der merkwürdige Kreislauf sind einfach zu komplex. Hoffentlich hat sich der Bastler keinen Durchfluss-Sensor dazu bestellt. Wenn man den nämlich messen würde, dann würde einem schwindelig. 

Lol. Und zu den ganzen Winkeln auch noch nen Mora...Hoffentlich misst er doch mal den Durchfluss.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was die ganzen Meckerpötte hier wollen,
das ist seine erste WAKÜ, er probiert halt viel herum 
und verkompliziert das ganze, aber dieses Forum hier heißt
PCGH-Extreme und nicht PCGH-"Beim ersten mal gleich alles spießig und absolut perfekt" 

Ist eben mal was anderes


----------



## dorow (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Marvstar84 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat sich der Bastler keinen Durchfluss-Sensor dazu bestellt. Wenn man den nämlich messen würde, dann würde einem schwindelig.


Doch hat er. Im Bild 6 ist er am unteren rechten rand über der Laing Pumpe verbaut (der weiße Durchflusssensor).


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Der Durchfluss liegt garantiert noch über 30l/h, also keine Panik.


----------



## Headshotfucker (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

also ich finds verdammt geil


----------



## Eutow (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Headshotfucker schrieb:


> also ich finds verdammt geil




da sieht man das es auch leute gibt die mit weniger sehr zufrieden sind, das ist auch der unterschied zwischen hier und hwluxx forum, wo alles etwas besser aussieht.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



> da sieht man das es auch leute gibt die mit weniger sehr zufrieden sind, das ist auch der unterschied zwischen hier und hwluxx forum, wo alles etwas besser aussieht.



Und warum postest du dann hier, wo im Luxx alles so viel besser ist


----------



## norse (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ich mags nicht so großartig, gibt deutlich bessere. Wirkt sehr unaufgeräumt. da gefällt mir meins um einiges mehr^^


----------



## Eutow (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Und warum postest du dann hier, wo im Luxx alles so viel besser ist




sorry aber wenn jemand das so geil findet, dann hat er schlicht keine Ahnung oder aber noch nie andere System gesehen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich mag den MOD!!!
Ist zwar natürlich nicht der schönste aber eine Typische NobLorRos Produktion...


----------



## alexisonfire (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

die arbeit in allen ehren. aber wie kann es so ein mod auf die titelseite schaffen?


----------



## Biker9866 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

nicht meckern 

zeigt doch mal eure ersten versuche 

weiter so man kann nur dazulernen


----------



## Madz (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



alexisonfire schrieb:


> die arbeit in allen ehren. aber wie kann es so ein mod auf die titelseite schaffen?


Versteh ich auch nicht. Optisch war selbst meine erste Wakü damals (2002) besser.



Cuplex Evo Sockel A
Abit NF7-S Boardkühlung
Aquacomputer Twinplex auf der 9500 @9800 pro
Airplex 360
Aquatube
8/6 Pushins


----------



## John-800 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mein erster Versuch war selbst gefertigt "G" 
8 Kupferrohre durch 2 alu winkelstück gejagt und mit mit winkelstücken verbunden bzw. zusammengschweisst, sowie Kupferdraht aka Lamellen um die Rohre gewickelt ergaben en Radiator. Ein ausgefrässter Alublock mit nem plexiglasdeckel den Ausgleichsbehälter und ein 5mm dickes Kupferblech mit ausgefrässten Kanälen sammt Plexiglasdeckel den Kühler. Original waren wohl nur die Eheim Pumpe, Schläuche und 10/8 Schraubtüllen. But it worked perfectly.

Na solang es gut funktioniert, muss es nicht unbedingt perfekt aussehen. Hof nur, daß die festplatten am Anfang des Kühlkreislaufes hängen, sonst heizt er sich jene noch möglicherweisse eher auf. Wenn se net heiss (<35°) werden, ist die HDD Wakü umsonst. 

Sieht bei mir auch nicht viel anderst aus, denn Funktion steht bei mir vor der Optik. Sobald das Gehäuse zu ist, lassen nur 3 120mm Papst Lüfter aufm Deckel etwas im Gehäuse verborgen erahnen. "G"


----------



## kreids (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

also ich meckere mal nicht,sondern hier die ist meine erste wakü!
und ich habe auch nicht so ein durcheinander.
bei mir geht es sicherlich nauch noch viel besser,aber wenigstens kein kabelsalat.


----------



## Madz (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



> daß die festplatten am Anfang des Kühlkreislaufes hängen, sonst heizt er sich jene noch möglicherweisse eher auf.


Da die Temperatur im ganzen Kreislauf nahezu identisch ist, brauchst du dir dazu keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Lower (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also da muss ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben!

Es ist seine erste Wakü und sie hat viel Verbesserungspotenzial. Zum einen wäre da die Verschlauchung, die man sicher besser hätte lösen können. Man hätte auch eine einheitliche Farbe wählen können, so wie bei mir z.b (rot-schwarz), aber im großen und ganzen finde ich das Tagebuch lustig, interessant und auf jeden Fall informativ, da er einige Sachen probiert hat! Optisch gefällt mir sein PC eigentlich mittig. Er ist nicht so geil wie eine Murderbox aber auch nicht so hässlich wie ein Office PC der mal gar nicht geht!

Dieser Mod hat Verbesserungspotenzial! Aber er ist keineswegs schlecht!  Schienenbruch mach weiter so, deine zweite Wakü wird sicher gut! Und lass dich nicht irritieren von den anderen!

Ein paar Tipps: -nimm einen schlauch, der besser zum Mobo oder Graka passt! (grün oder rot?)
- verwende nicht so viele gewinkelte Anschlüsse, aber wenns dir so gefällt lass es einfach! 
- Nimm vllt etwas normalere Anschlüsse (siberne oder schwarze) aber wieder, wenn es dir so gefällt lass es einfach! 

mach einfach weiter so! Viel glück und Spaß bei deinem nächsten Projekt!

liebe Grüße Lower!


----------



## roscoe87 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

krasse wasserkühlung ... ich hab auch eine, aber meine ist gegen die ein scheiß in punkto aufwand und menge der verbauten teile ...


----------



## SuEdSeE (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

also das is ja schon nen ziemliches durcheinander....
sieht nen bissl aus wie "Teile ausgepackt und losgeschraubt" keinen plan gemacht, auch die erste wakü kann man relativ vernünftig verbauen... Aber da es sich um soviele wakü komponenten handelt kann mans so hinnehmen


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wenn ich es richtig erkannt habe, wird der Chipsatz auch gekühlt über die WaKü, ist das wirklich notwendig?
Meiner Meinung nach recht die WaKü für CPU und GPU aus, die Festplatten werden nicht so heiss das sie ne WaKü nötig haben.


----------



## icecold (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also so wie ich das Projekt verstanden habe ist das ein Tagebuch über seinen Waküwerdegang in dem er auch Tipps und Anregungen für andere Neulinge geben will, mit den Erfahrungen, die er gemacht hat.

Außerdem ist das Projekt ja noch lange nicht fertig.
Schinenbruch weiter so.


----------



## Schrotti (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was die ganzen Meckerpötte hier wollen,
> das ist seine erste WAKÜ, er probiert halt viel herum
> und verkompliziert das ganze, aber dieses Forum hier heißt
> PCGH-Extreme und nicht PCGH-"Beim ersten mal gleich alles spießig und absolut perfekt"
> ...



Sehe ich genauso.

Meine erste Wakü war auch fürchterlich weil ich ständig wieder alles auseinander gerissen habe und die Schläuche teilweise quer durchs Gehäuse gingen.

Aber egal


----------



## Enforce (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

also nichts gegen ihn aber find man hätte auch alles ein bisschen besser verlegen können sonst steckt noch potenzial in seinem projekt


----------



## da brew (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



norse schrieb:


> da gefällt mir meins um einiges mehr^^





Madz schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht. Optisch war selbst meine erste Wakü damals (2002) besser.



BAH! Hier stinkts grade voll wiederlich!!!



Madz schrieb:


> Cuplex Evo Sockel A
> Abit NF7-S Boardkühlung
> Aquacomputer Twinplex auf der 9500 @9800 pro
> Airplex 360
> ...



Und was willst du uns damit jetzt sagen? Dass du zu viel geld hattest? oder dass du es drauf hast viele sachen zu bestellen?




kreids schrieb:


> und ich habe auch nicht so ein durcheinander.



Du hast ja auch nur zwei Teile, die gekühlt werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

na, da will ich auch mal was dazu melden.
Das Meiste steht aber schon in meinem TB - die Passagen haben aber wohl nur wenige gelesen....


das ist eine "*Bastel-& Probier-*Wakü", *kein* "Wakü-Mod"
Dass das Projekt mittelmäßig aussieht, weiß ich - es soll aber dazu dienen, die Erfahrungen zu sammeln, die ich für mein nächstes Projekt brauche.
Ich hab's auch schon geschrieben: ich bin mit dem Aussehen auch unzufrieden.
Hätte ich das Geld, stünde hier ein MM-TJ07 in Dunkelgrün mit einem 350€-MB, einer 5870 und einem i7-975, BTP-Anschlüssen, Tygon-Schläuchen und Kühlern von Klutten&Lehni.
ich bin von den Finanzen her 'etwas' eingeschränkt, muss also nehmen, was ich preiswert bekomme: hier ein Bundle, da ein Resteverkauf. 
Und dann muss ich eben - auch aus Zeitgründen - mit dem auskommen, was ich habe und ohne das Schrauben, was ich eben nicht habe.
Aber: es ist doch besser, ich mache Fehler und Fehlkäufe hier, als dass ich bsp. eine 350€-Grafikkarte schrotte - im Gegensatz zu manchen Leuten, habe ich dafür nicht das Geld.
'Mal eben' drei 5870er kaufen kann ich einfach nicht: das übersteigt mein Jahresbudget!
Ich muss für beide Rechner mit weniger als 200€ im Monat auskommen. Und da sind dann auch Anschaffungen wie SSD's oder Tastatur mit drin - nicht nur die Wakü....
Auch Handwerklich bin ein wenig eingeschränkt - mein gebrochenes Handgelenk wird nie richtig verheilen.
Ihr sollten mal meine Handschrift sehen (offen gestanden: lieber nicht!): da verzweifeln Leute dran, welche die ägyptische Hieroglyphen nebenbei in der Kaffeepause übersetzen!
wie ich es auf die Main geschafft habe?
Keine Ahnung - vielleicht, weil es mal _nicht_ ein perfekter Mod ist, sondern der alltägliche (Wahnsinn)?
Solche Sachen stellen die wenigsten überhaupt vor; vorgestellt wird meist das (annähernd) perfekte Projekt, nicht die Versuche davor.
Was ganz normal ist.
Ist aber ganz interessant, mal zu sehen, was Ihr drüber denkt - denn den eigentlichen Sinn dieses Projektes und des TB haben aber leider nur wenige erkannt.

Wer lesen kann......
Ich empfehle doch mal, den ersten Post gewissenhaft zu lesen - da steht's drin!

Der eigentliche Mod kommt erst noch - wenn dieses Projekt seinen Zweck erfüllt hat:


Erfahrungen sammeln.
Beispiel: lassen sich Verschraubungen oder Tüllen besser verarbeiten - welche lassen sich leichter montieren oder demontieren?
Teile - bsp. Anschlüsse oder Midplate - und deren Optik auszuprobieren.
Was passt wie zusammen, oder eben nicht?
Varianten zu testen: wie kann ich dieses oder jenes machen - und wie nicht?
Anderen - vor allem Anfängern - mal zu zeigen, was so an Problemen auftauchen kann und wie sie zu umgehen sind/sein können.
Aus letzterer Absicht kommt auch die ausführliche Schreibe im TB.
Wie gesagt, den eigentlichen Zweck des TB (und des Projektes) haben nur wenige erkannt - schade.

grüße

Jochen

P.S: der Durchfluss beträgt etwa 29l/Stunde - bei halber Pumpenleistung. Bei voller Leistung komme ich etwa auf 65-70l/Std. Das ist laut vielen Aussagen völlig ausreichend - für einen Q9550er allemal.
Steht aber auch im TB - wer lesen kann........


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen. 
Lass dich von den anderen nicht beirren, ich finde dein Vorhaben genial und 
beteilige mich darum auch fleißig in deinem TB.
Du versuchst viele Sachen, die andere hier nicht zustande bringen würden.

Mach weiter so und wir werden die optimale Lösung deines Vorhabens gemeinsam finden.
So, habe fertig.

Wer nörgelt, soll es eben besser machen und auch ein TB erstellen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@Schienenbruch

Lass Dich nicht Einschüchtern....

*So Leute mein Senf dazu*​ 
*Er hat ganz genau geschrieben, das dass seine erste Wakü ist und er erst einmal alles Variationen ausprobieren möchte, bevor er sich für eine Entgültige Fassung und ein Perfektes Kabelmanagment Entscheidet !!!*​ 
*Wenn hier die "Meckerjochen" das Tagebuch gelesen hätten, dann wäre es Ihnen aufgefallen. Aber lesen ist eine Kunst, die viele nicht beherschen....*​ 
*Außerdem....erst einmal BESSER machen....wo sind denn Eure Tagebücher ???*​ 
*Haltet mal den Ball flach und helft Ihm stattdessen mit Tips und Beispielen, anstatt Ihn nieder zu machen...*​ 
*ABER das ist wahrscheinlich der Neid der Besitzlosen...*​ 
*AMEN*​ 
*Mfg*​


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*Chipsatz und Hdd-Kühler, 'komische Armatur'*

Hi!
Sorry; hab' ich etwas verträumt, da zu antworten:


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig erkannt habe, wird der Chipsatz auch gekühlt über die WaKü, ist das wirklich notwendig?
> Meiner Meinung nach reicht die WaKü für CPU und GPU aus, die Festplatten werden nicht so heiss das sie ne WaKü nötig haben.


Sowohl Chipsatz als auch Festplatten und - ist geplant - Ram brauchen eigentlich keine Wasserkühlung.
*Chipsatzkühlung:*
Die Chipsatzkühler waren auf dem Board schon drauf - ich hätte sonst  silberne oder schwarze genommen; das war mir aber für die erste Wakü so (fertig montiert) lieber - und das Aquadrive dienen zu Testzwecken.
Notwendig dürfte allenfalls - auf der Grafikkarte garantiert - ein Kühler für die Spannungswandler sein.
Den Chipsatz - der ja beim i7 sowieso nur noch aus einem Chip besteht - werde ich aber aus optischen Gründen weiterhin - also auch beim nächsten Projekt - voll kühlen.

*Hdd-Kühlung:*
In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass in nächster Zeit (2-3 Jahre) auch große Ssd's bezahlbar werden - seht Euch nur mal die Entwicklung der letzten 12 Monate bei den Intel X25-M 80GB an - rechne ich damit, dass in mein nächstes Projekt gar keine Hdd's fest eingebaut werden - höchstens ein oder zwei Wechselrahmen.
Ansonsten ist das schon richtig: eine Hdd-Kühlung ist allenfalls aus Silence-Gründen notwendig - und da tut's ein gute Dämmbox auch.
*Temperaturen:*
Bei Temps gebe ich Madz recht: ich habe auch unter Volllast nie mehr als 46° Wassertemperatur gehabt - und "Volllast" (= Prime für alle Kerne _PLUS _Furmark) ist ein absolut theoretischer Zustand.
Ansonsten habe ich entweder eine grafiklastige Anwendung (bsp. ein Spiel) oder eine CPU-lastige Anwendung (bsp. Videoumwandlung).
Die Temps, die ich im Streßtest erreicht habe, erreiche im Allagsbetrieb nie; da sind's kaum mehr als 37° Wassertemperatur.
Und selbst das lässt sich verbessern, wenn ich die - nur vier statt 9 - Lüfter auf dem Mora früher zuschalten würde.

Aber: die Fragen bitte in meinem TB oder im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread stellen.



dorow schrieb:


> Der Watercool HK CPU Kühler ist falsch Montiert!!! Der muss um 90° gedreht werden. (...)
> Und was ist das für eine komische Armatur hinten am Gehäuse zweiter AGB, Wasserfilter und ein Absperrhahn)?


Seit wann ist die Lage des Heatkillers wichtig?
Das wäre mir neu - wenn Du aber mal gelesen (oder auch nur mal die Bilder angesehen) hättest, wüsstest Du, dass ich verschiedene Ausrichtungen gemacht habe.
Und dass die 'komische Armatur' nur ein Versuch zum leichteren Befüllen war und inzwischen abgebaut wurde, steht auch drin.
Die Funktion der komischen Armatur ist hier im TB kurz erläutert.

*Giftmodus an*
 Wie wäre es mit 'erst lesen, dann meckern'?
*Giftmodus aus*

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wenn die schon auf dem Board drauf war dann Chipsatz auch kühlen, hab mal irgendwo gelesen das der ganze PC mit einer Flüssigkeit gekühlt wird also die Komponenten in der Flüssigkeit drin, weiss nur nicht mehr was es genau war.Also eine WaKü ist nichts dagegen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

ja -das habe ich auch schon gesehen - fällt aber unter extrem-Kühlung; fiendest Du im entsprechenden Unterforum.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gast1663794603 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ich finde Jochen macht es doch gut...am anfang muss man immer probieren
für was muss man aber auch 500€ im monat in den pc stecken...der wertverlust ist enorm.

HK 3 ist so was von scheißegal wie der montiert ist

ich werde auch jedenfall dein TB weiter verfolgen

PS: gemeckere bringt nix...und warscheinlich könnt ihr es gar nicht besser bzw. habt warscheinlich gar keine WAKÜ oder TB.
iwann gibt es keine TB's mehr weil alle nur noch dumm angemacht werden...
______________________________________
weiter so

lg bensch


----------



## Schrotti (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich hab das TB gerne gelesen.

Weiter so Jochen und noch viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Hobby.

@Rosstaeuscher

Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



bensch schrieb:


> ich werde auch jedenfall dein TB weiter verfolgen


Aber das TB ist schneller!


Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich hab das TB gerne gelesen.


Du hast - tust es also nicht mehr?

Spaß beiseite: Danke Euch!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Du siehst, es kommen auch vernünftige Kommentare.
Da macht das Modden doch wieder mehr Spaß.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Modden macht immer Spass, mir zumindest, Übertakten bis BLue Screen oder schwarzer Bildschirm kommt


----------



## Gast1663794603 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Modden macht immer Spass, mir zumindest, Übertakten bis BLue Screen oder schwarzer Bildschirm kommt



das ist ja der kick davon

wenn dann bis zur grenze

lg bensch


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Bis zur Grenze?
Für Modder gibt es keine Grenzen!

Motto: Modden - bis der Arzt kommt!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bis zur Grenze?
> Für Modder gibt es keine Grenzen!
> ...



Modden bis der Arzt kommt? Nicht die Feuerwehr weil der PC brennt?


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ist wassergehült - das löscht.....
Es sei denn, man nimmt Benzin als Kühlflüssigkeit.....


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ist wassergehült - das löscht.....
> Es sei denn, man nimmt Benzin als Kühlflüssigkeit.....



Benzin als Kühlflüssigkeit ?  
Super Idee von dir


----------



## Lower (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wie von mir schon geschrieben ich finde das Projekt echt super! Bei deinem Einsatz merkt man ja kaum deine "Einschränkungen". Wenn ich das Tagebuch bewerten soll, würde meine erste Antwort sein: Erste Sahne! Ich glaube du bist einer, der regelmäig Updates bringt und die Community auf dem Laufenden hält. Außerdem habe ich mir einige Sachen bei dir abschauen können!
Ich als Schüler bin noch knapper bei Kasse, sodass ich jeden Griff gut tätigen muss und da kommt es recht, dass jemand verschiedene Varianten ausprobiert!

Wirklich sehr lesenswertes Tagebuch für Wakü-Verrückte!

lg Lower


----------



## h_tobi (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dem ist meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Eutow (27. März 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Im gross und ganzen....mittelmässige Leistung. Die verschiedenen Anschlüsse gehen mal gar nicht, ausserdem sind die keine Augenweide. Zu viele Winkel, was dem Durchfluss sicher auch nicht schmecken wird. Der schwarz/weiss Kontrast mit dem Schlauch in so einem Gehäuse...fehl am platz. Da hat man einfach mal was versucht was für die Katz ist.

Die Pumpenentkopplung....alle reiten sie auf dem Shoggy Sandwich rum....wie einfallsreich ist das denn...Auch hier wieder, weniger ist oftmals mehr. Es geht hierbei nicht nur um die Vibrationen sondern auch um die Drehzahl der Laingpumpe. Da kann man entkoppeln wie man will, es bleibt immer noch das surren der Laing zu hören.


Aber, jeder fängt man klein an, meine erste Wasserkühlung war auch nicht viel besser, aber das ist über 10 Jahre her...


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Und wieder einer, der nicht alles gelesen hat. 
Ich spare mir mal meinen Kommentar dazu.


----------



## Marquis (27. März 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Neider und Klugscheisser gibts überall.

Wenn man meint es besser zu können, sollte man das schon mit Bildern belegen können.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. März 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Eutow schrieb:


> Im gross und ganzen....mittelmässige Leistung. Die verschiedenen Anschlüsse gehen mal gar nicht, ausserdem sind die keine Augenweide. Zu viele Winkel, was dem Durchfluss sicher auch nicht schmecken wird. Der schwarz/weiss Kontrast mit dem Schlauch in so einem Gehäuse...fehl am platz. Da hat man einfach mal was versucht was für die Katz ist.
> 
> Die Pumpenentkopplung....alle reiten sie auf dem Shoggy Sandwich rum....wie einfallsreich ist das denn...Auch hier wieder, weniger ist oftmals mehr. Es geht hierbei nicht nur um die Vibrationen sondern auch um die Drehzahl der Laingpumpe. Da kann man entkoppeln wie man will, es bleibt immer noch das surren der Laing zu hören.
> 
> ...



ANGEBER

Wo ist Dein Case ???

Erst mal selber was zeigen....und den Thread richtig lesen, würde helfen...

Mfg


----------



## netheral (30. März 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also mir gefällt das TB auch. Zwar bislang alles keine Blingbling-Hochglanz-Mod, dafür aber mal jemand, der seinen Weg geht, eigene Erfahrungen sammelt und damit sicherlich bald ein Hammerprojekt raushaut.

Den Sinn des Ganzen hat er ja mittlerweile sehr verständlich geschildert. Aber naja, wer nur meckern kann, der kann eben nicht lesen. 

Bei Madz weiss man ja, was er kann, aber beim Rest hier: Wo sind eure Kisten?
Ich sag es mal so: Meine WaKü ist auch recht clean geworden für die 1. (ohne angeben zu wollen), aber hätte ich mir nicht an 200 Stellen diesen und jenen Trick abgeschaut, von den Erfahrungen anderer (solche wie Schienenbruch, die es selbst wissen wollen) profitiert und so weiter und so fort, 500 Seiten Bilderfred quasi "gekloppt", sähe das Teil jetzt eher aus wie Frankensteins Labor, 100 %-ig.
Ich bin zwar stolz auf meine eigene Mod, würde aber nie sagen, dass es ganz alleine mein Werk war. Viel zu viel abgeschaut, nachgemacht usw. von Leuten, die einfach schon ein paar Jahre länger mit Aqua Destilata kühlen.

Was bleibt zu sagen: Respekt! Zum einen dir, Schienenbruch für das interessante TB (wenn ich mir die Ideen mit den Gewindestangen so anschaue, Ideen hat er Mann) und PCGH-X für den Willen, auch mal nicht auf 100% Hochglanz hochgepushte Kisten auf die Main zu stellen.

Btw: Was meine damals da verloren hat, weiss ich bis heute nicht. ^^ Ist ja auch nicht gerade ein Topprojekt hier.

Btw2: Ich finde nicht, dass im Luxx alles besser aussieht. Die Mods dort sind oftmals einfach total professionell, wärend hier auch spontanere Dinger stehen. Wer sagt denn, dass es einigen nicht auch gut gefällt?
Für mich ziehen beide Foren gleich. Hier geht es nur teils einfach lockerer zu.

Und mittlerweile ist das PCGH-X auch qualitativ extrem hochwertig. Die Zeit, wo hier nur Thermaltake-Blingbling (*würg* sorry) zu sehen war, ist definitiv vorbei!

Was das Luxx jetzt natürlich nicht schlecht machen soll. 

PS: Hier ist allgemein teilweise ziemlich dicke Hose ohne etwas dahinter. Wenn Kritik sachlich mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen daher kommt, ist sie sicher gerne genommen. Aber wenn der einzige Punkt dabei "meine 1. WaKü war 100x besser" und "es ist mittelmäßig weil ist so" ist, dann tuts mir leid... lieber garnix posten. 
Wenns denn wenigstens eine einfache Meinung wäre: Teils ist es so formuliert, als wäre es so, als Fakt....


----------



## Jarafi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also mir gefällt der Mod , nur hat niemand Mitleid mit der armen festplatte ? 

LianLi-Gehäuse sind einfach genial zum Modden


----------



## ox1974 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na wann nimmt der nächste denn eine dampfwalze zum teeren um seine Hardware zu Plätten ..


----------



## Mr.Korky (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schick !!!

nicht so wie immer !!
wie diese standart geleckten schwarzen super moddingkisten !

nette idee mit den bolzen zur fixierung der pumpe 

muss ich kopieren für ne ram kühlung sorry!!!


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Mr.Korky schrieb:


> Schick !!!
> 
> nicht so wie immer !!
> wie diese standart geleckten schwarzen super moddingkisten !
> ...



Danke - ich übe noch.
Brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen: wenn ich nicht wollte, dass Andere sich was abgucken, würd' ich's nicht online stellen.

Das mit der Walze kommt noch........

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Scheolin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Walze könnt ich mal testen hab eine im Garten rumstehen...

Ich find das Projekt echt gut,ist sehr Informativ dein TB...ist halt mal n Wakü-Projekt und kein Case Mod

Wer meckert sollte erstmal zeigen was er hat...wurde aber schon ein paar mal gesagt

Ich werd dein Projekt auf jeden Fall weiterverfolgen

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Marvstar84 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Danke - ich übe noch.
> Brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen: wenn ich nicht wollte, dass Andere sich was abgucken, würd' ich's nicht online stellen.
> 
> Das mit der Walze kommt noch........
> ...



Darf ich mal fragen was die Sammlung der Erfahrungswerte, welche in diesem Projekt ja eindeutig im Vordergrund steht, gekostet hat? Ich sehe da eine Menge Bauteile und weiß was der Spaß kostet. Deshalb weiß ich nicht ob es so viel Sinn macht eine Menge Geld auszugeben um Informationen bzw. Erfahrungen zu sammeln.


----------



## Wolff1975 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Auch wenn es nett aussieht brauch ich wohl nicht erwähnen was passiert wen eine Lok entgleist weil etwas auf den Schienen gelegen hat...


----------



## Liza (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Andere schrauben an ihrem Auto und andere am PC. Wirklich super Leistung muss man ja sagen, für mich persönlich wär's aber wohl eher nix auch wenn es wirklich hübsch aussieht.

Glaub ein Ausbau einer Komponente durch das Wakü System, stelllt sich dann doch als recht umständlich da, auch wären die paar grad weniger durch ein Wakü System für mich nicht wirklich ein kauf Grund.

Aber denke auch das so etwas wohl nur für Enthusiasten etwas ist.


----------



## fidemafo (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sieht sehr kompliziert aus, aber dennoch gefällt es mir, weil viel zu sehen ist und das Wasser bestimmt glücklicher wird, wenn es schön häufig an den vielen Biegungen verwirbelt wird. 

Meine nächste WaKü wird nach Schauberger entworfen. Jeder WaKü verrückte sollte sich damit mal auseinandergesetzt haben, denn Schauberger ist Gott über das Wasser. Keiner versteht die Natur des Wassers besser als dieser Natur Freak...
Ich erhoffe mir dadurch deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen, denn laut Schauberger strebt ein gesunder Wasserfluss von ganz alleine an sich bis hinzu 4°C abzukühlen.
Dazu gehört schon mal, das die normalen Schläuche durch Wendelschläuche ersetzt werden, welche niemals gerade sind, sondern sich wie ein Fluss schlängeln und somit das Wasser in sich selbst noch eine zusätzliche Drehung machen muss.(Je mehr Verwirbelungen desto besser regeneriert sich das Wasser.( Regenerieren = Abkühlen))
Zudem werde ich dort wo das Wasser rein und raus fließt um gekühlt zu werden, eine Art mini Schaubergerischen Trichter (natürlich aus Kupfer^^) einbauen, welcher dazu da ist einen Vortex zu erzeugen.
Dadurch erhoffe ich mir wiederum höhere Fließgeschwindigkeiten (durch den so zu Stande kommenden zusätzlichen Sog) und ein schnelleres abkühlen des Wassers. 
Wäre echt mal schön zu sehen ob so etwas schon mal im Rechner umgesetzt wurde.

Datei:Sog.jpg ? Wikipedia

Das ist der SHIT !!! (Vorsicht: Implosionsgefahr)


----------



## Marvstar84 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@Über mir
Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass du durch die Verwirbelungen niemals die Luft aus dem System bekommen wirst? Ich hatte anfangs den Einlass meines AGB's so Verschlaucht, dass oben das Wasser in den AGB fließt und unten die Pumpe Fördert. Jedoch konnte ich den Wasserspiegel des AGB's nicht weiter Anheben, weil er sonst randvoll gewesen wäre. Das Resultat war ein kleier Wasserfall im AGB. Dadurch waren ständig Luftblasen im gesamten System und die Leistung der Kühler verschlechtert sich selbstverständlich. Abgesehen davon ist es auf Dauer der Tod jeder Pumpe wenn sie zu viel Luft zieht. Also vergiss den Quatsch und kauf dir ne Laing. Die hat genug Förderleistung.


----------



## Scheolin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Irgend wie seid ihr Off-Topic....

und ich bezweifle stark das das funktioniert was du planst....nimm lieber ne normlae Wakü

mfg Scheolin


----------



## DirtyOli (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich glaube nicht das es legal ist auf diese Weise in den Schienenverkehr einzugreifen. Es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich das dabei etwas passiert doch haben meist die größten Ereignisse die kleinsten Ursachen.

Ich kann das nicht unterstützen liebes PCGH Team.


----------



## XE85 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Wolff1975 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nett aussieht brauch ich wohl nicht erwähnen was passiert wen eine Lok entgleist weil etwas auf den Schienen gelegen hat...



wegen ner Festplatte??  - eine Lok entgleist nichtmal wenn sie über ein Auto fährt

aber so was macht man nicht - nicht wengen der Hardware sondern weil man sich damit selbst in Gefahr bringt

@Topic- der Mod gefällt mir aber gut

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2010)

*'Eingriff in den Schienenverkehr'*

Hi!

Also sorry, OT oder nicht: ich muss da jetzt doch was zu sagen.



DirtyOli schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es legal ist auf diese Weise in den Schienenverkehr einzugreifen. Es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich das dabei etwas passiert doch haben meist die größten Ereignisse die kleinsten Ursachen.
> 
> Ich kann das nicht unterstützen liebes PCGH Team.



Grundsätzlich hast Du ja vielleicht sogar recht.
Es ist aber doch ein 'kleiner' Unterschied, ob ein (nennt sich nun mal so) 'unberechtigter Dritter' so etwas macht, oder derjenige, der die Lok fährt.
Und das bin in dem Fall ich selbst gewesen - und unter stetiger Überwachung des Vorgangs: dank Funkfernsteuerung kann ich sowohl das Verhalten des Fahrzeuges und des zu überfahrenden Objektes unmittelbar beobachten als auch das Fahrzeug auch jederzeit beeinflussen.

Im Klartext: ein (so heißt das halt) 'gefährlicher Eingriff in den Bahnbetrieb' liegt nur dann vor, wenn dieser Eingriff ohne Zustimmung bzw. Kenntnis des Lokführers erfolgt.

Die Diskussion zeigt mir aber, dass viele von sich selbst auf Andere schließen und annehmen, ich wüsste nicht, was geht und was nicht.

Denn: nach über 20 Jahren Dienst als Lokführer weiß ich wohl, das ich tun  kann und was nicht!

Aber: vor jedweder Nachahmung sei gewarnt: eine Gefahr kann ja bsp. auch durch herum fliegende Teile entstehen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Haxti (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 'Eingriff in den Schienenverkehr'*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also sorry, OT oder nicht: ich muss da jetzt doch was zu sagen.
> 
> ...



LOL naja Moralapostel kann man doch immer brauchen  Geile Sache auf jeden Fall !!


----------



## Umut (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schöön gefällt mir auch


----------



## affli (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 'Eingriff in den Schienenverkehr'*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> nach über 20 Jahren Dienst als Lokführer weiß ich wohl, das ich tun  kann und was nicht!



sehr schön geschrieben jochen, 
ich konnt mir bei gewissen kommetare hier das lachen kaum verkneifen. 
ich finde es top was du hier machst und protokollierst, hab schon viel von dir gelernt! 

von mir gibts nur ein  oder sogar zwei ? ja! 

dann noch eine antwort zu mr. fidemafo

ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt wie du das alles umsetzen willst!
aber bitte eröffne ein tagebuch, damit wir die fails begutachten können..


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 'Eingriff in den Schienenverkehr'*

Hi!



affli schrieb:


> sehr schön geschrieben jochen,
> ich konnt mir bei gewissen kommetare hier das lachen kaum verkneifen.


Das unterschreibe ich _nicht_: ich hab' mir das Lachen nicht verkniffen....


affli schrieb:


> ich finde es top was du hier machst und protokollierst, hab schon viel von dir gelernt!
> 
> von mir gibts nur ein  oder sogar zwei ? ja!


Danke Dir!
Freut' mich, wenn ich jemandem Tipps geben oder helfen kann.



affli schrieb:


> dann noch eine antwort zu mr. fidemafo
> 
> ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt wie du das alles umsetzen willst!
> aber bitte eröffne ein tagebuch, damit wir die fails begutachten können..


_Das_ unterschreibe ich!


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Riplex (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da merkt man, das die Lrf´s in Neuss wohl genauso wenig zu tun haben wie die Lrf´s aus KG 

Lass dich nicht erwischen, kann böse ärger geben solche Aktionen.


----------



## XeQfaN (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Casmod im Baum ....  ich weiss zwar immer noch nicht wie eine Lok über ein Netzteil lenks fährt ohne das zu teiln aber es wird schon passn


----------



## C10H15N (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Haben sich durch das LOK-Modding die Zugriffszeiten der Western stark verändert??
ist sie gar lauter im Betrieb geworden?


----------



## kero81 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



fidemafo schrieb:


> Sieht sehr kompliziert aus, aber dennoch gefällt es mir, weil viel zu sehen ist und das Wasser bestimmt glücklicher wird, wenn es schön häufig an den vielen Biegungen verwirbelt wird.
> 
> Meine nächste WaKü wird nach Schauberger entworfen. Jeder WaKü verrückte sollte sich damit mal auseinandergesetzt haben, denn Schauberger ist Gott über das Wasser. Keiner versteht die Natur des Wassers besser als dieser Natur Freak...
> Ich erhoffe mir dadurch deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen, denn laut Schauberger strebt ein gesunder Wasserfluss von ganz alleine an sich bis hinzu 4°C abzukühlen.
> ...




OMG!!! Irgendwann baut jemand noch ne WaKü nach Feng Shui Regeln. 

Und mit dem "Das ist der Shit" hast du voll ins schwarze getroffen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!




C10H15N schrieb:


> Haben sich durch das LOK-Modding die Zugriffszeiten der Western stark verändert??
> ist sie gar lauter im Betrieb geworden?


Die Zugriffszeiten bewegen sich im üblichen Rahmen: herantreten, bücken und zugreifen etwa 3 Sekunden.
Die Lautstärke hat sich sehr zum positiven verändert: sie macht gar keine Geräusche mehr!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Aholic (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nicht übel, beimir siehts zurzeit noch ähnlich aus 

Nur die Bildergalerie wirkt ein wenig "durcheinander", aber sonst


----------



## Wolff1975 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*



> Denn: nach über 20 Jahren Dienst als Lokführer weiß ich wohl, das ich  tun  kann und was nicht!



Nun ich denke mal du bist mit allen maß an Sorgfalt vorgegangen aber nur mal so als anregenden Gedankengang : Hast du überlegt welche Wirkung dein Lok-Modding für Dritte haben könnte die ohne jeglicher Fachkenntnis so etwas ohne eigene Lok probieren und zwar vielleicht auch noch mit Straßenbahnen die das nicht so ohne weiteres verkraften.

Ich will niemanden zu nahe treten aber man sollte wen man an die Öffentlichkeit geht immer über die Konsequenzen nachdenken und vielleicht warnen das man so was nicht privat ausprobieren sollte oder?

Ansonsten spricht von meiner Seite nichts gegen solch ein Experiment es ist sogar äußerst interessant zu sehen das der schaden weit geringer ausfällt als ich mir vorstellen konnte... Hast du vielleicht Bilder der Lok ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Casemod von Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Da müsstest Du mal in den NobLorRos-Thread nachsehen.
Ab davon habe ich auch mehrfach vor jeder Nachahmung gewarnt.

Die Idee dazu kam mir übrigens, als da PCGH-Team mit 'nem BMW über einen USB-Stick fuhr.
Der Nachahmer - halt mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln - bin in dem Falle also eher ich....

Im übrigen ist die 'Überfahrt' schon 'ne ganze Weile her!

Grüße

Jochen


----------

